# Puppy urinary tract infection?



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I talked to my vet but wanted to get some input here.

9 week old lab female, starting just this morning has been peeing excessively. She'll get a little out the 1st time or 2 but after that she is just squatting with nothing coming out. She'll run around the yard a bit and squat some more, every 10-20 seconds. Seems like she is straining (but not painfully) to pee. she'll last inside a few minutes but then goes and stands by the door to get out. 

Over the phone (I live 2 hrs. from vet) vet suggested it's a urinary tract infection, suggests I give her cranberry juice for 1-2 days and see if this runs its course. If she's dosen't improve recommends bring her in for a urine culture and probably antibiotics.

Any one have this experience before? Recommend the cranberry juice approach or just take her in and go straight for the antibiotics?

Thanks


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Had on last summer. Took her in the monday after it showed up on Saturday. The Saturday afternoon phone call to our vet (who was out of town at a horse competition) gave me the info to give her Cranberry supplement pills, found over the counter at any drug store, and to bring her or a freshly collected urine sample in on Monday. Sorry I don't remember the mg or dosage. She was somewhat better by Monday so I took in a sample, we had ti cultured and she was put on the proper antibiotics adn continued with the cranberry. Took a couple of weeks to completely clear it up but we haven't had it return (knock on wood). 

I do give all my dogs Vitamin C daily, but hadn't started the pup on that at that time. She gets it now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

When my girl Cody was young she had a urinary tract infection after a short course of antibiotics it returned the vet wanted to run all kinds of tests I went to another Dr who said they can be very difficult to get rid of sometimes they need to stay on antibiotics longer after doing that it finally went away never tried cranberry juice
Cindy


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Spoonbill said:


> Hi, I talked to my vet but wanted to get some input here.
> 
> 9 week old lab female, starting just this morning has been peeing excessively. She'll get a little out the 1st time or 2 but after that she is just squatting with nothing coming out. She'll run around the yard a bit and squat some more, every 10-20 seconds. Seems like she is straining (but not painfully) to pee. she'll last inside a few minutes but then goes and stands by the door to get out.
> 
> ...


Yep. If you can, catch some of the urine in a glass (preferably one that you'd just use for guests you don't like.) Swirl the urine around in the glass so that it splashes up on the walls of the glass. Set the glass down and wait five minutes or so. My bet is that you'll see really fine grit (crystals) stuck on the walls of the glass. Those little buggers will irritate your pup's urinary tract and make him or her feel like he or she has to go all the time. If so, you'll need a course of antibiotics and lots of water.


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, based on your replies I'm going to make the trip to the vet so I can start on the antibiotics and not risk having this last longer than it needs to.

Thanks!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Have the vet send it out for a culture and sensitivity. Sometimes they can start you on one antibiotic and switch is there is a better one. That's what can take longer to control also. The cranberry or Vitamin C is a good idea as a supplement besides the antibiotics and after they are done.


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

ErinsEdge said:


> Have the vet send it out for a culture and sensitivity. Sometimes they can start you on one antibiotic and switch is there is a better one. That's what can take longer to control also. The cranberry or Vitamin C is a good idea as a supplement besides the antibiotics and after they are done.


Thanks, she's getting cranberry juice (well actually its a mix of juices but no sugar added) and my chewable 500mg vitamin C's as well.


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

Vet found blood in the urine under the microscope (symptom of bladder infection). $130 later I have an antibiotic for 1 week.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

One week will probably not be long enough. My vet usually keeps them on it 21 days, and yes, Clavamox is pricey


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I think my vet typically prescribes amoxy for at least 10 days. 

One point on the cran caps. It's more of a prevention than a remedy. The cran caps act by lowering the pH like Vit C(=ascorbic acid form) which creates an unfavorable environment for the bacteria to thrive, but also helps by preventing the bacteria to adhere to the bladder wall. Needless to say, it's on my list to buy next time I'm at Walmart (they carry Azo brand) for my young girl. If I don't, I can almost count on a UTI at ~16 wks w/ the girls. They squat too close to the ground and the other dogs are constantly cleaning the puppy of the house, and introducing bacteria (probably contamination from the anal area) that way.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

My dog just finished a course of Simlicef for 14 days for the same issue. All symptoms disappeared within 24 hrs. Of course as with all antibiotics it was important to finish taking all of them.


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep, I bet that how she got the infection, all the male attention down there.

I'll have to talk to my regular vet (I opted to go for a closer one). The actual antibiotics only cost $21 bucks (Blavomax I think?), so I'm sure I can get him to extend the prescription if he thinks its appropriate.


----------



## williegross (May 26, 2014)

A urinary tract infection can also be a sign of an underlying disease *such as* Cushing's disease, bladder stones, kidney failure, diabetes or even bladder cancer.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

williegross said:


> A urinary tract infection can also be a sign of an underlying disease *such as* Cushing's disease, bladder stones, kidney failure, diabetes or even bladder cancer.


Good grief, the OP was talking about a *9 WEEK OLD*. UTIs are VERY common in female puppies esp since the immune system is not well developed yet. Crating too long, squatting close to the ground (where they p/u e. coli etc off the grass), not allowing enough access to fresh water etc are all things to avoid. And then we have vets that hammer a bunch of vaccines into them all at once, sometimes when they are already fighting these bugs, and that surely doesn't help anything.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a dog who for a while seemed prone to chronic UTI's. I put her on cranberry capsules, one in each meal (adult dog) and we've been good for a long time. I do think cranberry does help. You might need the antibiotics if it's already onset. It is an infection, but the cranberry might help from getting anymore. 

I was told females due to their urination method are prone to UTIs. It's usually from the outside in.


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Cranberry D Manos works faster than antibiotics.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Careful with human chewable supplements- artificial sweeteners not good for dogs. But cranberry has been helpful for a male I own and a female pup with mild hooded vulva. Check your girl's vulva, if it's hooded, she will be at higher risk for UTIs. Also important not to spay a girl with a hooded vulva until after their first heat, which often reduces the hooding a bit.


----------

